# Vulture Hill 2011



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Howdy Folks,
The town of Vulture Hill rises again from the Nevada desert. :xbones:
























A link to my photobucket.
Halloween 2011 pictures by WyattFurr - Photobucket


----------



## Dreadnight (Jul 9, 2006)

Wyatt - always love to see your stuff. In fact, if I ever change theme again..... don't be surprised if another Ghost Town haunt pops up!


----------



## FRIGHTGUY (Sep 1, 2010)

I love the skeleton in the bath!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

These cowboy bluckies make me smile


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

You can't go wrong with a blucky filled ghost town.  I love the blucky in the bathtub, what did you use for bubbles?


----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

I agree with everyone above. I absolutely love the skeleton in the bathtub! Your haunt theme is a nice change from the usual cemetery (like mine). Great job, Wyatt!!


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

To Spooky1..
The "bubbles' is just a large piece of bubble wrap I got from work. The "bubbles" are oversize. It reads well ,even from the street.


----------



## singe (Sep 18, 2010)

wait, is that a Blucky saloon girl i see? love it!


----------

